# Game 25: Cavs @ Heat (2/7 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 7, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta stop playing down to the competition. Its happened a lot this season.

Cavs have some nice wins under their belt this season. Kyrie Irving has played great. Anthony Parker and Tristan Thompson are out. Boobie Gibson will be back for this game and might start at SG.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^And Gibson will therefore torch us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard Gibson didn't make the trip. Did that change?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope you guys win by less than 13.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I heard Gibson didn't make the trip. Did that change?


They said yesterday after practice that he would, but he didnt. So he's also out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good thing Boobie is out.

If only Samardo Samuels missed the trip


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last home game for 2 weeks. 

Tough stretch coming up as well. 

@ Orlando tomorrow, @ Washington Friday, then our back to back to back in Atlanta, Milwaukee and Indiana. 

So not only is it a back to back to back, but they'll be playing their 4th game in 6 nights, 5th game in 7 nights, and 6th game in 8 nights to end the road trip. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

@WC

I forgot about his huge game against us. :laugh: Hit his first seven shots, was dunking left right and centre. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alonzo Gee is starting at SG for the Cavs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course they're giving Gee his first start against us. We made him look like Shawn Kemp the SG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Verajao is averaging 16pts/17rbs over his last 3 games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course they open up with a 3. Teams keep raining.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Wade, that was a bullet of a pass.

Mario with a nice drive and kick out for the Bosh J.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron2Wade that was easy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lookin good early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If not for JJ already being in it, I think Mario has built a case to be in the 3pt shooting comp. 

Now, he'd suck terribly at it since he cant seem to make anything but catch and shoot 3's, but he;s earned the chance.

Only Manu (who's been injured) and Ray Allen have attempt more 3's a game and shoot a higher %.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel wtf are you doing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol we stink


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-0 Cavs run mostly because our center cant finish around the rim.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When our offense fails, we dump it off to Joel, who makes the offensive possession look 10x worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet Curry would've made atleast 1 of those.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier and Udonis in. We know how I feel about this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo keeps putting in this Haslem/Battier sub...I hate that. Put Miller in!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel surprises himself with the tip in


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario/Battier/Miller/Bron/Haslem lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did UD miss that easy and1 conversion?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit finish Udonis, ugh!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF waqs that Norris?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier scored!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Lebron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy shit what an and1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The King


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is the new Shaq. They just allow him to get beat up with no calls.

Nice 5pt burst by Lebron to end the quarter

28-25 after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG UD.. Lucky you got that putback in


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD......


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Udonis, oh my.

Good job he put it back in. SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh hitting that J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Wow, he was well covered too


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shot Millerrrrrrr


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller 3. Beautiful stroke in that end-to-end court camera.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo coast2coast!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it kids day again? WTF are up with these awful camera angles?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice take Norris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow tough by Irving


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris your J.,..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Some of Cole's depth perception is horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn I just assume MM hits all threes now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was some courtyard ball there. A whole lot of running by both teams, and little result.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with 32 points in the paint already tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gee misses two free throws and Heat cant grab the rebound.

Now a 6-0 run by the Cavs to cut the lead to 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, we keep playing down to competition. All year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot by Mario. A step back, long 2?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me ref?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-48 at the half

Jamison scores 20. Gotta actually try to defend him in the 2nd half.

And not fall asleep in general. Heat have had a 7pt lead, then quickly got down 1 after a time out. and were up 9, and the Cavs again quickly cut it down to 3 after a timeout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty awful 1st half despite the score, if you ask me. Absolute matador defense (I think our entire team has Gee on their fantasy squads, they just let him cruise to the rim at will), doubling guys unnecessarily, only to leave bigs wide open under the rim (I hate our defensive concepts, at least some of them), getting outhustled for looseballs/rebounds, and leaving Irving and Jamison open outside after they already got it going from there. Our D just looks so Swiss cheese and easy to score on sometimes. It amazes me how much it has fallen since last year. I wish Spo would break out the Big 5 in the first halves of games as well, which might help them later on. Hopefully the guys cut out the mental errors and hustle a little more in the second half.



Wade County said:


> Spo keeps putting in this Haslem/Battier sub...I hate that. Put Miller in!!!


For real. Its getting old. I hoped the meeting Spo had with Battier was in part to tell him he's sliding Miller ahead on the depth chart. That UD/Shane sub is brutal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick start...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Typical of this years team. playing down to the competition. Very frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol 9-2 Cavs run. Whelp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly airball from 3 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And an airball 3 from Wade....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That idiotic no 3's rule that Lebron and Wade seemed to had self impose, has done more harm than good.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy hell at how easy Alonso Gee is getting to the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat falling asleep uncharacteristic Eric? Really? Reaaally?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to get back Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we finally got Bosh a touch and he scores


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Varelol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We are the worst technical foul shooting team in the league


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF. UD shooting the T? Really guys?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Udonis misses the technical. Of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick outlet pass by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ! MANBEARPIG!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD2LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pass by UD


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem2LeBron - nice outlet.

Crowd wakes up.

Did Tony just say we went on a 99 to 1 run to get a 5 point lead? Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating team is frustrating


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

An unassisted 3. He always misses those. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew big shot by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Mario!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LABRAWN


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet sequence there starting with an impressive Miller board


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

aaaaaaaaa I'm not used to seeing Miller miss threes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, MM's stroke is off tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 missed 3's to end the quarter. Could have opened up this game

78-72 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes Samardo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller misses an easy tip in, but hits a contested J off the pull up :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty MM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast Mike's shooting/.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, BOSH!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BOSH WITH THE STUFFA


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Like a Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go. Up 8 again. Expect bad turnovers and a quick Cavs run. Its how its been all game long.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

When will we put in THE LINEUP?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade feeling it.

24 for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Always nice when we can extend a 4th quarter lead like this with Lebron on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not one of Norris' better outings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit LBJ, just go up and dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5-22 shooting for our bench. Getting nothing from them offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the lineup.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sloppy game, not fun to watch, but in the end we seem to be doing enough to get the win. I seem to have said this more than ever this year. I wish we'd just stop playing down to the opposition, and coasting in periods of the game, so we can let them go on runs. Bad habits will stick. We could have done with some rest right now with the quick turnaround at Orlando tomorrow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team just refuses to play focused basketball for more than 3 minutes at a time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay UD finishes!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

For a stretch there, Cavs missed 17 of 19 shots. We're only up 8. smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dime by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUU

Only allow him to shoot in the 4th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Vintage Wade there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No man as big as Lebron should be able to move as quick as he just did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2UD

He back?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohhhhhh yeah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The closing lineup, closed the game once again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 33333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-91

Nice 4th, but again we played down to the competition. 

Bench was awful other than UD and Mike late.

15 and 9 for Bosh on 60%. Thought we could have gone to him more in the 3rd, but seemed to forget about him. 

Wade with his 4th straight good game. POTG tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed.

Love how Miller contributes even when his shot aint falling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time I watch Ryan Hollins play, I cant help but think what a waste of a 7 footer he is. The guy has some nice size and really good athleticism, but does absolutely nothing with it. Doesnt rebound well, commits dumb fouls, and doesnt get as many blocked shots as a person with his athleticism should. The best thing he's good at is almost getting into a fight every game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Agree about Miller, his contribution feels much more...tangible...than Battier's, shooting aside.

Is this Dwyane's first nearly uncontestable POTG in a win? Even then, crazy how close his and LeBron's stats are. I think Dwyane clearly ran away with it. Even when he wasnt able to score on some drives, he was still slicing up Cleveland's surprisingly stingy D off almost every pick-and-roll.

Speaking of D, that Rivera line-up sure plays a great brand of it. I'll say it again, it needs to be featured at another point in the game. The idea of a closing line-up is not that you _only _play it when you're closing.



ßen said:


> Sloppy game, not fun to watch, but in the end we seem to be doing enough to get the win. I seem to have said this more than ever this year. I wish we'd just stop playing down to the opposition, and coasting in periods of the game, so we can let them go on runs. Bad habits will stick. We could have done with some rest right now with the quick turnaround at Orlando tomorrow.


If it weren't for being a fan during the two seasons we made it to the Finals, I'd say this team isn't going to win it. But I know better after seeing both those teams look pretty crappy for stretches, then really turn it on in the Playoffs and leading up.

Someone needs to Men In Black this game out of Norris' memory. Awful. If his shot selection was better these stinkers wouldn't be nearly as stinky. Add to that stupid fouls that helped put them in the bonus were atrocious. At least Mario was bombing 3's (though that one Heat check off-the-dribble made me cringe.)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Every time I watch Ryan Hollins play, I cant help but think what a waste of a 7 footer he is. The guy has some nice size and really good athleticism, but does absolutely nothing with it. Doesnt rebound well, commits dumb fouls, and doesnt get as many blocked shots as a person with his athleticism should. The best thing he's good at is almost getting into a fight every game.


I chalk it up to him being a dumbass. And he prances around like he's something special, going crazy every time he makes any sort of play. I actually feel embarrassed for him when I have to witness his garbage.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, I don't know if I've ever seen Dwyane improve anything in his game as quickly and drastically as he has his FT arc. It looks normal again, like it used to. Don't understand how/why he started doing that ugly line-drive thing.

Thank you Noah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One more thing: Surprisingly good crowd tonight. Hate to say that as it should be like this every night, but we know how quiet (and sometimes absent) our fans can be against lowly opponents. They filled the seats and were really loud throughout the game. Kudos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Also, I don't know if I've ever seen Dwyane improve anything in his game as quickly and drastically as he has his FT arc. It looks normal again, like it used to. Don't understand how/why he started doing that ugly line-drive thing.
> 
> Thank you Noah.


Was gonna point this out during the game. He's getting great arc on his free throws now.

He is shooting 84% (49/58) since coming back from injury.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another note: though the ball movement was much more Radiohead-esque tonight, a lot of dumb passes killed the good vibes, resulting in TO's. Just glad they didn't resort to getting their G3 on all the way.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess I'll keep keeping track of this: Big 5 outscoring opponents 39-11 in 3 games. Good for 78% of the points scored on the floor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EDIT: wrong thread


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo had the minute ratios just about right tonight. If only he'd fix that Battier/UD first sub.

Joel was a bit retarded today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Spo had the minute ratios just about right tonight. If only he'd fix that Battier/UD first sub.
> 
> Joel was a bit retarded today.


Yup, don't understand his and UD's inability to understand they can't go up amongst the trees after getting offensive boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I did notice UD got one and kicked it out today though.

He's learning!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the 1st half, Joel missed 3 or 4 baskets right at the rim. That hook of his has improved, but it takes him too long to get it off.

If only we had a center that could catch and finish at the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We do, he's just 300 pounds and cant defend


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: 

I did hear that they changed the D for him. Applied the same pick and roll D we had with Shaq for when he goes in. Good decision.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very good decision....well...assuming we need to. He isnt playing ATM :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can somebody explain that PnR we had with Shaq?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I did notice UD got one and kicked it out today though.
> 
> He's learning!


LOL, yup. That left me  'ing

Dee-Zy, I'm guessing it involves hanging back a little more instead of showing so hard to cut off the ball-handler.


----------

